# Ladies, what to wear...when hunting.



## Gooselady (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, everyone. I'm new to the group and to hunting/fishing but I'd thought post a question to all the sportswomen out there.

What to do you wear? When goose hunting, fishing (cold), deer hunting, etc...? I have found that the old fashioned waffle weave long underwear is useless and have started looking around for something to wear that won't add bulk as most days I feel like I'm carrying an extra 30lbs with overpants, bibs, sweatshirt, tank, thermal (old fashioned see above) tshirt, longsleeve tee, fleece, boyfiriends outercoat. The extra bulk up top makes getting a good shot and keeping the Stoeger in my shoulder. 

I've heard UnderArmour is good but is very $$. 

Any ideas/comments?

Thanks!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I picked up "Medalist" (mens) from meijer. They're not like the under armor, which is very good. But it's better than the old style LJ's. They are a pain to dry, but won't shrink. I stayed plenty warm with a fleece hoody on top and a second pair of old quilted LJ's my dad had (just cause)under my hunting pants. Not too bulky... I have the bushmaster hunting suit from meijer.

Welcome!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I usually wear a long john layer,fleece layer, a wind proof layer then my camo. Have not gotten cold wearing this combo yet. Cheap too. Not too bulky. The wind proof layer locks in your body heat. Wear this combo fishing in the frigid winter months on the river also. Works like a charm.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm a big fan of polypro, I have both a lightweight layer and the "expedition weight" which is great, but because it's a men's it's a tad big on me. When it's REALLY cold, I wear the lightweight layer, a wool sweater (that's nice and fitted, but not constricting), the heavyweight polypro top, and then my outerlayer. It works great. I'm a big fan of wool in general. On the bottom I wear a pair of men's wool pants. Depending on the temperature, I can layer them with just polypro long johns, if it's colder, I can fit a pair of fleece pants underneath, and if it's REALLY cold, I'll wear my bibs over them.

For me, this is my best system, of course it's taken years to perfect. lol. :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I got underarmour pants last year and loved them. This year I picked up the top. Other than that, keep your layers light and loose. When things are too tight, you will get cold!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm a fan of polypro & fleece also. Sometimes I'll throw a sweatshirt on too. And RL is right, adding the windproof/resistant layer helps immensely.
My biggest problem areas are my hands & feet. Anyone have any suggestions for keeping them warm? 

BTW, I think there's a UnderArmor outlet shop at Birch Run now. You might be able to get something a little cheaper there, if you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Check with General Jim or whatever his name is next door to Jays-Clare. get a wool sweater and the top will be warm. Bottom??


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My wife prefers Cabellas silk long johns to Under Armor. But when it is bitter cold out she will wear UA over the silks.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't forget camo, may I suggest:









And as suggested, layering is best in cold weather. I do prefer the UA cold gear, pricey, but effective.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

1wildchild said:


> I got underarmour pants last year and loved them. This year I picked up the top. Other than that, keep your layers light and loose. When things are too tight, you will get cold!


I agree about not wanting things too tight, but I stay much warmer if my layers are snug as opposed to loose. You don't want constricting layers, but if it's snug it traps body heat better.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I wear some long underwear from gander mtn, then a pair of fleece pants. For the top I wear a merino wool sweater over my long underwear top followed by a heavier wool sweater I picked up at goodwill. This year I got really cold and figured out my fleece sweats were just soaking up the sweat and freezing me out. So I borrowed my dad's old fashioned plaid woolrich hunting pants. boy what a difference. I found a pair on ebay for 39 bucks. So next year I should be set....lol


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

underarmor is good as it wicks away sweat from your body....follow that with an insulating layer (such as wool or a couple layers of fleece) then cotton over that. throw on a coat that will shield you against the wind (leather works fine). as for bottoms...underarmor pants over regular underwear, followed by those good ol' insulating layers...fleese isnt too bulky. then just throw some loose pants over those and your good to go.


----------

